#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  MNIT Jaipur 2012 Placement Report / Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

MNIT-Jaipur(Malviya National Institute of Technology-Jaipur), one of the premier NITs of India has provided 500+ placements in the current session 2011-2012.Here is an analysis of their placements.
*
Salient Features of Placement 2011-12
*Highest offer -- 16 Lakhs per annum
Minimum offer -- 3 Lakhs per annum   
Total Offers till  -- 562
BPCL selected 10 students with 9.80 lacs per annum offerBunge India selected 2 students with 4.50 lacs per annum offerHonda Siel India selected 5 students with 4.60 lacs per annum offerSiemens selected 6 students with 4.25 lacs per annum offerACC Limited selected 7 students with 4.01 lacs per annum offerARM Embedded selected 2 students with 8.20 lacs per annum offerTata Auto Comp selected 4 students with 3.60 lacs per annum offerCairn India selected 3 students with 6.90 lacs per annum offerVerizon selected 3 students with 4.90 lacs per annum offerAditya Birla Group- Grasim selected 17 students with 4.34 lacs per annum offerJindal Stainless Steel selected 5 students with 5.02 lacs per annum offerSony India Software Centre selected 3 students with 4.53 lacs per annum offerBOC India selected 2 students with 4.60 lacs per annum offerAtos Origin selected 5 students with 3.40 lacs per annum offerParker Hanifinn selected 3 students with 4.50 lacs per annum offerTech Endeavour selected 3 students with 4.40 lacs per annum offerInfosys selected 13 students (M.Tech.) with 3.50 lacs per annum offerInfosys selected 39 students (B.Tech.) with 3.25 lacs per annum offerOracle selected 1 student with 6.6 lacs per annum offerSamsung India selected 4 student with 4.48 lacs per annum offerUnisys selected 4 students with 4.50 lacs per annum offerMu-Sigma selected 10 students with 6.0 lacs per annum offerGS Engg. & Construction selected 3 students with 4.3 lacs per annum offerMicrosoft IDC selected 4 students with 16.0 lacs per annum offerPunj Lloyd selected 8 students with 4.86 lacs per annum offerPolaris selected 47 students with 4.25 lacs per annum offerIndus Valley Partner selected 1 student with 5.75 lacs per annum offerCummins selected 8 students with 4.9 lacs per annum offerEmbedded Infotech selected 8 students with 6.0 lacs per annum offerGroup Soft selected 14 students with 4.5 lacs per annum offerMaruti Suzuki selected 6 students with 4.9 lacs per annum offerMahindra & Mahindra selected 4 students with 4.75 lacs per annum offerMicrosoft IT selected 3 students with 10.15 lacs per annum offerFreeScale selected 2 students with 5.5 lacs per annum offerFeatures First selected 3 students with 7.6 lacs per annum offerHero Motor Corp. selected 4 students with 5.86 lacs per annum offerSamsung Engineering Lab (SEL) selected 7 students with 6.3 lacs per annum offerHeadstrong selected 14 students with 4 lacs per annum offerIOCL selected 7 students with 9.3 lacs per annum offerZS Associates selected 9 students with 7.37 lacs per annum offerTata motors selected 12 students with 6.53 lacs per annum offerShapoorji Pallonji selected 4 students with 3 lacs per annum offerC-DOT selected 7 students with 7.8 lacs per annum offerInfoedge selected 2 students with 5.5 lacs per annum offerSamsung India Software Center (SISC) selected 12 students with 5.3 lacs per annum offerBajaj Auto selected 3 students with 6.76 lacs per annum offerL&T Infrastructure selected 10 students with 3.75 lacs per annum offerDeloitte selected 23 students with 6.27 lacs per annum offerWinshuttle selected 2 students with 7 lacs per annum offerDrishti-Soft selected 2 students for the post of Research Engineer with 8 lacs per annum (Pre Placement Offer)Atkins Global selected 6 students with 5.2 lacs per annum offerNetApp selected 3 students with 6.88 lacs per annum offer*Details:*

*S No.*
*Company Name*
*Total Studets Selected*

1
Atkins Global
6

2
NetApp
3

3
Winshuttle
2

4
Deloitte
23

5
Samsung India Software Centre (B.Tech)
11

6
L&T HED
10

7
Bajaj Auto
3

8
Infoedge
2

9
C-Dot
7

10
Shapoorji Pallonji
4

11
Tata Motors
12

12
ZS Associates
9

13
IOCL
7

14
Headstrong
14

15
FreeScale
2

16
Futures First
3

17
Hero Moto Corp
4

18
Samsung Engineering Labs
7

19
Microsoft IT
3

20
Mahindra & Mahindra
4

21
Maruti Suzuki
6

22
GroupSoft
14

23
Embedded Infotech
8

24
Cummins
8

25
Indus Valley Partner
1

26
Polaris
47

27
Punj Lloyd
8

28
Microsoft IDC
4

29
G S Engg. & Construction
3

30
Mu - Sigma
10

31
Unisys
4

32
Samsung India
4

33
Oracle
1

34
Infosys B.Tech
40

35
Tech Endeavour
3

36
Parker Hanifinn
3

37
Atos Origin
5

38
BOC India
2

39
Sony India Software Centre
3

40
Jindal Stainless Steel (JSL)
5

41
Aditya Birla Group- Grasim
18

42
Verizon
3

43
Cairn India
3

44
Open Solutions
0

45
Tata Auto Comp
4

46
ARM Embedded
2

47
ACC Limited
7

48
Siemens
6

49
Honda Siel India
5

50
Bunge India
2

51
BPCL
10

52
ITW - B. Tech
1

53
Reliance Industries Limited
9

54
Gammon India
10

55
Interra Systems
2

56
IBM - BTech
9

57
Voltas
4

58
Halcrow - B.Tech
3

59
Adani
6

60
Hindalco Aditya Birla Group
11

61
Lafarge
4

62
Seclore
1

63
Bharat Forge Ltd
2

64
Applied Materials - (Comp/IT Mech/EE)
3

65
Tata Power
5

66
Erricson Global
16

67
Samtel
0

68
Lanco
4

69
Sharda University
13

70
Simplex
5

71
Jindal South West Steel ltd (JSW)
19

72
Matix Fertilizers
4

73
HCL Info-Systems
3

74
SAP Labs
4

75
SAG Infotech
20

Total Offers (as on Jan 13, 2012)
562








  Similar Threads: MNIT Jaipur M Tech admission 2014 | GATE 2013 cut off | MNIT Jaipur fee | MNIT Jaipur placement NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats MNIT Jaipur 2010-2011 PLACEMENT Report

----------

